# The new Ubuntu OS for phones on android



## AOEO

I own two phones: the Motorola DROID 3 and the HTC DROID DNA. And both are phones I think deserve Ubuntu OS. But my DROID 3 especially, I no longer use it, and have wanted an operating system other than Android on it for a long time. Firefox OS, Open webOS, and now Ubuntu. But out of all of thes , I want Ubuntu the most.

The problem is :

I don't know how to code.

Plain and simple, I have no idea how to do anything you guys do. And so I'm really hoping you can bring a new OS to my now sitting in a corner phone. Will anyone here take the time to develop for it?


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet

First off the Ubuntu for the phone is lacking in MANY areas and is not that great at all. 
Second off there's no way your gonna get in to run on ANY locked boot loader phone like the droid 3.
The closest you will get is to run windows/Linux through an emulator but even then its extremely difficult to use and is more for novelty than anything
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

